# looking to do a fantasy, Slice-Of-Life, or Action RP of sort



## skeletonizedskull (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm looking for someone who likes to do action RPs, fantasy related, or just some nice slice-of-life RPs [which can also be ridiculous or over-the-top; story and characters are also a priority to me, 'cause crafting a neat story is a good time.

I'm on Discord, so if you find the thing below interesting, here's my thingy: Skeletonization#3517

My RPing style [and extra stuff]
> I tend to write in either small tidbits or longer pieces of descriptive dialogue and action.
> My response times are usually a good 1-4 minutes between each thing [and would be longer if what I'm responding to is confusing or requires a very specific response].
> I won't add unnecessary detail just to give the illusion that I'm 'putting in the effort'-- just put in what is needed, don't be a bamboozler.
> Being a ghoster sucks and I don't do it [and I'd find it _really really_ nice if you don't ghost either].
> *COMMUNICATION.* I often like to develop how the RP could go, or some neat details about it before going into it-- mostly for the sake of solidifying some rules and making things a bit more concise. Also getting to know how things suck, or what could be improved to make it more enjoyable for both sides would help a lot.
> Fetishes? I don't do that-- this is a *christian minecraft server.* [to be more frank, I just don't do fetishes [unless you like bubbles, but don't tempt me on that], because I enjoy a good dosage of realism, but not a lot of it, because reality sucks ass.]
> Other stuff that I could go into more detail on if prompted.
------- [other stuff] --------
I'm on Discord, so if you find my thing interesting, here's my thingy: Skeletonization#3517
I sometimes like to draw what I think the scenario looks like-- if it interests me, of course.
My time zone: UTC -5.
Unrelated image.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 4, 2019)

It depends on how much Well-Done Steak there is and who it is that’s going to watch a Rathy-los devour it because sharing =/= caring tbh


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Oct 4, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It depends on how much Well-Done Steak there is and who it is that’s going to watch a Rathy-los devour it because sharing =/= caring tbh


I'm not too certain of what you're going for there-- are you talking about how often a certain RP is done, or how often one side cares about the importance of particular RPs, or the frequency and type of RPs done?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 4, 2019)

Well-Done Steak = Quality Meat, but how much will there be? For the other thing, depends on who the other character(s) in the RP are gonna be. If my metaphors are a bit crap, keep in mind I’ve only had like 4 hours of sleep and been awake for nearly 16 at this point


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Oct 4, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Well-Done Steak = Quality Meat, but how much will there be? For the other thing, depends on who the other character(s) in the RP are gonna be. If my metaphors are a bit crap, keep in mind I’ve only had like 4 hours of sleep and been awake for nearly 16 at this point


The duration of the RPs/how many there are would be determined by how long the story could go [in terms of interest from the RPers, plot stuff, potential expansion from various new plot-threads being introduced, etc.], and in terms of characters, I usually like RPing as more level-headed characters that receive some decent characterization to them.
But, to be more specific in controlling characters and what their personalities will be, I usually go for more of anthro creatures [dog/cat, bird, aquatic-esque, reptiles, whatever], and the personalities are usually level headed people-- unless the story could use some more unconventional types of characters, then I could probably go for that.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 5, 2019)

Hmmm, tell me more about who these characters may be and I might be more interested in it


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Oct 5, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmm, tell me more about who these characters may be and I might be more interested in it


A list of a few characters I've used over a period of time:
A couple of male aquatic creatures that run a plumbing company.
A couple of lizards-- one of them being a bubble witch, and the other being a hyper-aggressive brawler guy.
An anthro cat that explores and catalogs anomalous creatures within a region.

What kind of characters do you have for RPing?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 5, 2019)

skeletonizedskull said:


> A list of a few characters I've used over a period of time:
> A couple of male aquatic creatures that run a plumbing company.
> A couple of lizards-- one of them being a bubble witch, and the other being a hyper-aggressive brawler guy.
> An anthro cat that explores and catalogs anomalous creatures within a region.
> ...


I’ve got 6 characters with all of them being of unconventional/exotic species, with them ranging from being cute and fuzzy, unassumingly badass, and possibly a case of pyromania


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Oct 5, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I’ve got 6 characters with all of them being of unconventional/exotic species, with them ranging from being cute and fuzzy, unassumingly badass, and possibly a case of pyromania


I feel mildly interested, but I'd like to speak about this on Discord for faster communication. Would you like to add me for that?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 5, 2019)

skeletonizedskull said:


> I feel mildly interested, but I'd like to speak about this on Discord for faster communication. Would you like to add me for that?


Discord’s my jam, buuuuuutt... I’d rather not be putting my Discord stuff in a thread to have randoms spamming me with friend invites. Ya know how that is


----------



## skeletonizedskull (Oct 5, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Discord’s my jam, buuuuuutt... I’d rather not be putting my Discord stuff in a thread to have randoms spamming me with friend invites. Ya know how that is


I already posted my thing up there, so go ahead with that.
I'll also put it right here: Skeletonization#3517


----------

